# Golden Random Jumping & Biting



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Very normal but not acceptable. He needs more obedience training and more aerobic exercise. He has a lot of excess energy at his age and he doesn't know how to properly let it out. It's your job to teach him and to set him up for success by giving him good outlets. It takes time and effort. Leash walking is not exercise for these dogs when they are young healthy adolescents. Here are a ton of threads on the subject and the responses so you can go through them and see what fits your situation best: Search results for query: jumping and biting leash


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Your dog is bored out of his mind and has energy to burn.


----------



## Cathyk (May 27, 2021)

I take him on two sometimes three walks a day and go to a fenced field in the evenings where he practices fetch, gets to sniff around and sometime we practice his tricks. I don’t think it’s a boredom thing!


----------



## Cathyk (May 27, 2021)

nolefan said:


> Very normal but not acceptable. He needs more obedience training and more aerobic exercise. He has a lot of excess energy at his age and he doesn't know how to properly let it out. It's your job to teach him and to set him up for success by giving him good outlets. It takes time and effort. Leash walking is not exercise for these dogs when they are young healthy adolescents. Here are a ton of threads on the subject and the responses so you can go through them and see what fits your situation best: Search results for query: jumping and biting leash


Thanks for sending that link! Will definitely check out what have worked for others.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Cathyk said:


> I take him on two sometimes three walks a day and go to a fenced field in the evenings where he practices fetch, gets to sniff around and sometime we practice his tricks. I don’t think it’s a boredom thing!


Great that you do that. That is what your dog is anticipating when he behaves as you described on walks.
Each day before you practice your tricks and fetch, do some obedience drills for a few minutes. Heeling on and off lead, remote sits, anything disciplined. In a short time your pup will anticipate disciplined behavior to be followed by the really fun stuff. The tricks and fetching will be both the reward for and challenge to the more disciplined obedience training.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

He's likely full of mental and physical energy - he needs both mental and physical exercise. Many of our dogs benefit from a routine of running, retrieving, obedience, and agility training. Some basic obedience training will also give you some commands to use when you need him to settle. Look up "jumpy, mouthy" behavior, as it sounds like you are seeing some of this. 

I am currently training a high-energy boy for competition obedience - he runs (we have a treadmill for bad weather - no, I am not kidding...he has THAT much energy) and retrieves daily for exercise, plus does daily training. Even after all of this, he still has an amazing amount of energy. 🤪 It depends upon the golden, but many of our dogs were bred to work, so if that pent up mental and physical energy is not expended or focused, we can start to see goofy misbehavior, like you are seeing. I actually allow my boy to play and tug with his leash between training exercises as a reward, but he MUST drop it and get back into heel position when I ask. This is a game we started early in training. I use leash play as a reward and I initiate it. He's not allowed to initiate it during a walk.  If you teach your boy a "get it" and an "out" (reward with a treat until he starts to get the idea), it becomes a fun game and he'll learn when it's ok to play with the leash and when he needs to drop it. Best of luck!


----------

